# How different are quail eggs from chicken eggs?



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I gave Ruby two quail eggs for dinner for the first time today, and holy cow, she is so hyped up! She always gets hyped up after eating, but shes like extra energetic right now. Are quail eggs way more nutritious than chicken eggs? Both chicken and quail eggs I get are farm fresh, not grocery store.


----------



## lab mom (May 6, 2012)

Quail eggs sound like they are a more dainty size for Ruby. I thought the benefit of farm fresh was that the chickens are at least partially range fed and that the eggs are not coated.:wave:


----------

